
Isolating Workloads with Systemd Slices - or, how to protect db performance - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/09/25/isolating-workloads-with-systemd-slices/
======
TomerSan
Liked the ad-hoc systemd command syntax - very useful!

------
vanguard_space
redhat is simply the most innovative company in the container space

